# base plate pattern



## ghyslin (Oct 17, 2008)

does anyone have a base plate pattern for dewalt dw618 router


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that router, but i believe that you have a plastic finish base attached. if you remove, and lay on your table base, you would be able to accurately layout the holes to drill. I assume IT is for the table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ghyslin

The dutchman is right on but may I had a note 

Make a hole donut ( ring ) that fit the inside of your DeWalt plate, use it to line up the plate hole dead on center with the router chuck.

A hole saw works well for this job, it will put in a 1/4" hole dead center of the donut..

Chuck up a 1/4" dowel pin or 1/4" drill bit ,put the donut in place then lay the base plate in place, then mark the mounting holes or mask tape the plate in place then drill the holes out and use the counter sink bit so you put the new plate it place, put the donut in a safe place, you will use it over and over as time goes by ..

=======


ghyslin said:


> does anyone have a base plate pattern for dewalt dw618 router


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums ghyslin.


----------

